# Bumps on Back?!?!?!?



## ToxicAllure (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok...I have like these bumps on my back, I've them for years but its only now bothering me.

It isn't really back acne, the bumps aren't red...they don't really have a color. But I can't seem to get rid of them. I tried body clearing body wash and that made my back break out -thank god that went away quickly- but I still have these bumps...and I want them gone!

Does anyone else have them? Has anyone had them and gotten rid of them?


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 21, 2006)

I have that too. Its irritating, yes?

Even though its not exactly acne, I tried using *Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub* and it works pretty well ( I don't know if thats what you already tried or not, though ). If I don't use it every single day, it will come back almost instantly though, and then not go away for another week or so. 

If you find something that permanently gets rid of it, please let me know!

--- Ally


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

go to teh body shop and get the shower GLOVES and then get a mild exfoliating body scrub and scrub your back in a circular motion and that will help.. i used to get small bumps as well... i just mildly exfoliated them away.

uese a good oil free moisturizer as well.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I would go to the doctor, to get them checked out first.
They could be anything, we don't have pictures or descriptions.
Once the doctor checks them out to make sure they are not bad, then they can prescribe things to help to improve them.
Sometimes, depending on what they are, they need to be removed.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

could just be dried skin and clogged pores.  Doesn't always make a irritated pimple.  Do you sweat on your back a lot? Or sweat when you sleep and sleep on your back?


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2006)

is it keratosis pilaris? uggh i have KP on my upper arms and so does my sister. If that is what it is theres no damn cure for this annoying crap. I hate it!


----------

